# mobile LaMarzocco



## madriddan (Jul 12, 2010)

I'd be really grateful if anyone can give me some advice. I'm hoping to start my own mobile coffee business soon and looking at a trike bike or piaggio. I would be by a station with no electrical supply. They come with Fracino machines but my heart was set on a LaMarzocco when i was thinking of my own shop. I think I would need a generator to power a Lamarzocco and wondered if this is practical. I thought it would be too noisy but have heard they are quite quiet these days.

I want to offer the best tasting espresso coffees and we all know how crucial the equipment is. Can the Fracino deliver?


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

I know there are people on this forum that use Fracino machines to sell coffee from mobile facilities in the way you describe. Hopefully they will share their experiences. I myself have a Fracino machine at home and am very pleased with it. They tend to be relatively basic HX machines with an e61 style group head which perform a similar function to the saturated groups found on many La Marzocco machines.

If your heart is set on a La Marzocco I know that Flat Cap Espresso in Borough market run a stall with a La Marzocco machine so it is possible.


----------



## madriddan (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks, Jimbow, for the advice. Good to hear you're satisfied with the home Fracino. I imagine Flat Cap have a power supply based in Borough Market but they might we worth talking to for advice.


----------

